# Auction tool score!!!



## woodtickgreg (May 22, 2015)

I found an auction house by me last week, you can view the stuff in person but you have to register online and can only bid online. This particular auction had a lot of tools in it and I won some cool lots. The auction was on a Monday night, kinda weird but it worked for me as there was not a lot of competition. So here's what I scored.
2 lots of work bench lamps, $20 each lot. 2 incandescent and 2 fluorescent.




These lights probably came out of the GM tech center, in the 50's or 60's. 



A box of files with handles etc $30 Lots of cool rasp and all American made files. 



Now this is really cool to me. You all know how I feel about old American iron. This was obviously well cared for. The hand crank in the front is for the belt tension, very cool! $70 A good price imo for a saw in this condition. Not variable speed but a variable speed foot pedal will fix that.



Old school 1/4hp motor that you oil, everything is there for the hold down and adjustable blade tensioner. 



Back when American made and Delta meant quality. 




An oil filled gear box, the fill cap is about the size of a quarter.




The top isn't really rusted, more of a patina if you will, I'll clean her up a bit. 



Copper tubing for the dust blower, I gotta figure this one out yet. But what a cool old cast iron saw, weighs a ton! Well over 100 lbs. Mass cancels vibration.

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## Schroedc (May 22, 2015)

Are you sure that the crank is only for tension? My neighbor has one of those and the crank is actually a speed control as it has a reeves drive type pulley on one end.

Great score on all of that!

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (May 22, 2015)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 22, 2015)

Here's some more tools.
I have a sickness and I couldn't pass this up, old school cast iron Dewalt 10" radial arm saw with a very cool fostoria light. Everything works and was well taken care of, not all rusty. Made by AMF when they where somebody too. $50




All cast metal.



Look at the column on this thing, it's not all rusted up like most saws are, again well cared for. I will change the power cord though, it is dry rotted. My intention is to mount this saw on my miter saw station and just use it for cross cuts on wide boards.



AMF, American machine and foundry, used to mean something. Made in America.



I have been looking for one of these for the garage for years, made in michigan. This is a number one 3 ton, they sell for about $600 new I think, I scored this one for $75. Even has the notched platen that is usually missing.



Made in Grand Haven, Michigan.



How about 2 old millers falls hand planes for $12. 



One has a corrugated sole, very cool. 



There in pretty good shape, not too rusty and will clean up well and make a nice addition to my small collection.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 22, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> Are you sure that the crank is only for tension? My neighbor has one of those and the crank is actually a speed control as it has a reeves drive type pulley on one end.
> 
> Great score on all of that!


You might be right on that, I haven't opened the cover yet. That would be very cool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (May 22, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> You might be right on that, I haven't opened the cover yet. That would be very cool.



My Vega scroll saw works that way too so I figured I'd mention it before you ran out and bought a variable speed pedal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (May 22, 2015)

That press is awesome.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 22, 2015)

But wait there's more! LOL.

This is a live center for a metal lathe, I don't know if I will ever use it on my metal lathe or not but it is a piece of Detroit history and I had to have it. Made by the J.C. Glenzer co. I don't even know if they are still in business. $17




Ever see a live center that you add oil to? That is what the screw is for. Like my old south bend, oil daily. Very cool old tool.




Nice Jacobs chuck $20.00 Old school, not like the new stuff.




Itsa no. 3




This was a major score, a jacobs 1/8 to 3/4 chuck with the key, all ball bearing. $41 A quick google search says these sell for around $300 new.




This was probably used in a Bridgeport milling machine.




All ball bearing and can be rebuilt. This one is smooooth.




So that's a nice score for the machine shop. Look at the size of that chuck next to the plane. Itsa biggun. LOL.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 22, 2015)

A little more.

2 old hand planes $12 Parts of a Stanly 45 moulding plane and a craftsman router plane.




I have found these old craftsman rabbiting planes before, they are a dime a dozen, but they never have all the fences and the scorer. This one did, I bought this lot just for this reason.



The Stanly 45 is missing just about everything, just kinda cool. I might trade this or try to find the missing parts. Maybe just clean it up and hang it on the wall.




Very cool old casting.



This was a fun auction and I did pretty good on it I think. I usually don't have much luck on auctions.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 22, 2015)

Kevin said:


> That press is awesome.


I know, I have been looking for one for years, I almost peed myself when I won it. Even has big bolts to mount it to the work bench. They just unbolted it and sold it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (May 22, 2015)

Man I wish we could find old specialty planes down here like you guys do. They seem to be everywhere up north. Pretty rare to find any down here. Cool stuff Greg happy for ya.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 22, 2015)

You really scored Greg! They have an auction house here that operates like that, I have good luck with lumber, but the tools always seem to go high. Looks like you will be busy restoring for a while...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (May 22, 2015)

If you need a home for that 45 I could use it, as I've got one with a bad casting but everything else intact.....


----------



## TimR (May 22, 2015)

Nice score indeed!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink (May 22, 2015)

Dang! WOW!
That craftsman rabet plane is a Stanley 78.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## manbuckwal (May 22, 2015)

Congrats on a great tool score Greg!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 22, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> If you need a home for that 45 I could use it, as I've got one with a bad casting but everything else intact.....


I think I smell a trade a brewing...........What ya got?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (May 22, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> I think I smell a trade a brewing...........What ya got?



I'll have to see what I want to part with. I've got to finish up a trade with El Guapo for a couple planes and then I'll know what I've got to let go.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 22, 2015)

Colin, I'm not wanting a lot, some of your work would be cool too. I have started collecting other members works here, it's a cool thing to do. Or a duplicate plane that you might have that I don't have.........whatever....... I would like to see it get used for a restore and I would be happy to get it to you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony (May 22, 2015)

Awesome score Greg Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (May 22, 2015)

Man, Greg, that's quite the score! Awesome!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## HomeBody (May 23, 2015)

I hope I don't find an auction house like that around here. I'd spend every dime I had on old tools like that. Nice collection of old stuff. Gary

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BarbS (May 23, 2015)

I agree with Homebody! We never see auctions like that here either, and I'm fortunate we don't. Great score on all of those!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

